# Ελληνικό Facebook... ;;



## TryHarder (Jul 3, 2011)

Ξέρει κανείς ποιος έχει κάνει τις μεταφράσεις για το Facebook στα ελληνικά;

Προσφάτως άλλαξα το φ.μπ στα ελληνικά και δεν είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με κάποιες επιλογές στην μετάφραση.

Το φέισμπουκ είναι κάτι νεανικό, καινούργιο, καινοτόμο και ως έχει στα αγγλικά έχει και λεκτικές και φραστικές καινοτομίες. Αυτό σίγουρα δεν παρατηρείται στην ελληνική μετάφραση που κάθε άλλο παρά δημιουργική είναι.

Το "Like" έχει μεταφραστεί ως "Μου αρέσει"... ( ;; ). Το "Μου αρέσει" όμως μεταφράζεται στα Αγγλικά ως "I like it". Πάλι καλά που δεν το είδαμε ακόμα πιο "εύχρηστο" ως "Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αυτό". Ακόμα πιο άστοχη η μετάφραση κατά τη γνώμη μου και το "δεν μου αρέσει" που υποτίθεται ότι αντιστοιχεί στο "ilias". 
Ένα "καλό" ή "αρέσει" ή ακόμα και "γουστάρω" θα ταίριαζε πολύ περισσότερο.

....και το "share" που έχει μεταφραστεί ως "κοινοποίηση"; Ένα απλό και ευκολότερο "μοίρασε" ή ένα θρασύτερο "σπείρε" δεν θα ήταν καλύτερη επιλογή για ένα τέτοιο δικτυακό τοπίο;

Της προάλλες μου είπε ένας 23χρονος ότι του έκανε ωραίο "comment" μια κοπέλα...(εκτός διαδικτύου...). Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το άτομο το φ.μπ στα ελληνικά και να λέει "σχόλιο" αντί για "comment"; Σίγουρα όχι επειδή το "μου αρέσει" είναι πιο πιτσιρίκο και εύκολο από το "Like".

Σκέψεις;


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2011)

Της πρώτης σκέψης είναι ότι με το απγκρέιντ στο Φάιρφοξ το έχασα το σπελτσέκερ και τρέχα γύρευε. 
Της δεύτερης σκέψης είναι το ότι άλλο σημαίνει λάικ και ανλάικ κι άλλο μ' αρέσει/ γουστάρω κλπ. ΤΟ πρώτο έχει συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2011)

Η πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι ότι είναι αδύνατον να μεταφράσεις το Like με οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από «μου αρέσει». Το «γουστάρω» θα ήταν μετάφραση του I dig it ή παρόμοιας έκφρασης της αργκό, και θα ήταν άστοχη επιλογή διότι θα άλλαζε το γλωσσικό επίπεδο. Για τους ίδιους περίπου λόγους θεωρώ ότι είναι άστοχες και οι άλλες μεταφράσεις που προτείνεις. Τέλος, στα ελληνικά λέμε ότι κάποιος σχολιάζει ένα σύνδεσμο ή άλλη ανάρτηση στο φ/β, θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχεις και πολλές επιλογές.

Αν για κάποιο λόγο προτιμάει κανείς τα αγγλικά, γούστα είναι αυτά νομίζω.

Και επίσης σε θερμοπαρακαλώ να κατεβάσεις διορθωτή ελληνικών στο φυλλομετρητή σου. :)


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 3, 2011)

Το "αρέσει" ή "άρεσε" δεν είναι πιο κοντά στο "like"; Εγώ γιατί μεταφράζω το "μου αρέσει" ως "I like it" και όχι σκέτο "like"; 
Όντως το γλωσσικό επίπεδο θα άλλαζε με το "γουστάρω" αλλά το ανέφερα σαν ακραίο παράδειγμα που θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο από το "μου αρέσει".
Επίσης, το "καλό" μπορεί να είναι περισσότερο "nice" αλλά εφόσον μιλάμε για δημιουργική μετάφραση δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου.

Με το "σχόλιο" δεν έχω θέμα... Το ανέφερα γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί "κανείς" το φ.μπ στα Ελληνικά και έτσι καλώς ή κακώς έχουν αρχίσει και "ξεφεύγουν" τα "comment" και στα προφορικά. Έτσι όπως είναι, νομίζω δεν είναι αρκετά ελκυστική η ελληνική μετάφραση του φ.μπ.

Χρησιμοποιώ τον ορθογράφο του λειτουργικού μου που δεν επισημαίνει αν είναι λάθος η ορθογραφία δυστυχώς. Αν έχετε ένα σύνδεσμο για να με βοηθήσετε θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ. Χρησιμοποιώ Safari και Firefox για OS X (Apple). Να επισημάνω ότι πρώτη μου γλώσσα είναι τα Αγγλικά (με πολύ κοντινή δεύτερη τα Ελληνικά) και είμαι και λίγο δυσλεξικός. Αυτά που βλέπετε είναι μετά απο μεγάλη προσπάθεια. ;)


----------



## crystal (Jul 4, 2011)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, το φέισμπουκ μεταφράστηκε αρχικά από τους χρήστες, οπότε σε ένα βαθμό είναι αναμενόμενα τα όποια προβλήματα. 
Σε μια τόσο δημοφιλή και διαδεδομένη πλατφόρμα, όταν παγιωθεί μια απόδοση -καλή ή κακή, αδιάφορο- συνήθως δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή. Αν δηλαδή αναλάβει τώρα την προσαρμογή του φέισμπουκ ένας επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην έχει πια το δικαίωμα να κάνει δραστικές αλλαγές, όσο κι αν το θέλει. ;)

Για διορθωτή, εδώ έχει μια λίστα για όλες τις γλώσσες.


----------



## Dimi (Jul 4, 2011)

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι μεταφράστηκε στο τζαμπέ από θύματα-χρήστες του φέισμπουκ που είπαν και αυτοί να συνεισφέρουν στα δισεκατομμύρια του Zugerberg.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2011)

Dimi said:


> ...του Zugerberg.


Zuckerberg :)


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Χρήστες; Και μοιάζουν σαν να έχουν μεταφραστεί απο παππούλη σε ξεχασμένο υπουργείο; 
Πάντως δεν νομίζω να είναι τοσο διαδεδομένο το φ.μπ στα ελληνικά για να το λέμε "παγιωμένο". Στο φ.μπ γενικά γίνονται αλλαγές συνέχεια.

Εντωμεταξύ προσπάθησα να προσθέσω ορθογράφους στο σαφάρι και στο φάιρφοξ και τώρα δεν το έχω καν στο λειτουργικό μου!! Ένα βήμα μπροστά... δυο πίσω! Γκουγλάρω σχεδόν κάθε λέξη τώρα για να δω πώς γράφεται (παραλίγο να γράψω "γράφετε").


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2011)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι όταν το φ/β αντιληφθεί ότι η ip σου είναι ελληνική, σε πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο ελληνικό φ/β. Κανένας από τους γνωστούς μου (που δεν είναι μεταφραστές ) δεν το έχει στα αγγλικά, όλοι το έχουν στα ελληνικά.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Εγώ ελληνικό ip έχω και δεν με πήγε ποτέ στο ελληνικό φ.μπ.. (μπορεί επειδή γράφτηκα αρχικά από άλλη χώρα;). Επίσης δεν έχω δει να γράφει κανείς: Πάτα το "μου αρέσει". Όλοι "like", "comment" και "share" γράφουν. ...Μέχρι που τα "like" και τα "comment" έχουμε αρχίσει να τα ακούμε και στον προφορικό λόγο.

Εκεί δηλαδή που είχαμε έτοιμο πχ. το "καλό" στον προφορικό μας λόγο, δώσαμε στους χρήστες ένα δύσχρηστο και αλλόκοτο μακρινάρι με δύο λέξεις.
Ωραίο και πνευματώδες θα ήταν και το "ανακαλώ" στη θέση του "unlike"("δεν μου αρέσει"...άλλο μακρύτερο μακρινάρι - άσε που δε σημαίνει "unlike"). "Ξε-άρεσε"; "Οχι τόσο";
Οσο για το "κοινοποίηση"... Ποιος θα κάτσει να γράψει τέτοιο πράγμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ ξέρω ότι όταν το φ/β αντιληφθεί ότι η ip σου είναι ελληνική, σε πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο ελληνικό φ/β. Κανένας από τους γνωστούς μου (που δεν είναι μεταφραστές ) δεν το έχει στα αγγλικά, όλοι το έχουν στα ελληνικά.


Αυτό μου έκανε κι εμένα, αλλά δεν το δέχτηκα, εννοείται. Το ξαναγύρισα στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2011)

Εμένα πάντως δεν θυμάμαι να μου το έχει κάνει ποτέ. Στ' αγγλικά είναι πάντα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2011)

Εμένα μου το έχει κάνει, και το πήγα στα αγγλικά.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

...Και η επόμενη ερώτηση μου λοιπόν είναι: Γιατί "εννοείται" οτι το γυρίζουμε στα αγγλικά;

Επειδή είναι δύσχρηστο στα ελληνικά; Το έχουμε συνηθίσει στα αγγλικά; Έχουμε πολλούς ξένους φίλους και δεν θα θυμόμαστε τι σημαίνει "like"; ... ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2011)

Εγώ το γυρίζω γιατί όταν ξέρω τη γλώσσα-πηγή, προτιμάω να χρησιμοποιώ αυτή. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, π.χ., προτιμάω να διαβάζω βιβλία στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα τους, όταν τη γνωρίζω. Σε διαβεβαιώνω όμως ότι ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που δεν μιλάει καλά αγγλικά, και αισθάνεται μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια να χρησιμοποιεί το φ/β στα ελληνικά.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Σύγουρα και εγώ προτιμώ τη γλώσσα-πηγή για βιβλία, ταινίες.. κλπ. Για δυκτιακά τοπία όμως τύπου φ.μπ, δεν ξέρω αν κερδίζεις κάτι. Δεν είναι οτι θα χάσεις το νόημα ακόμα και στην περίπτωση του "unlike" που μεταφράζεται λανθασμένα ως "δεν μου αρέσει". Μπορεί και να κλικάρεις λάθος την πρώτη φορά αλλα αυτο μπορεί να γίνει και με την γλώσσα-πηγή, ειδίκα οταν αυτη παρουσιάζει πιο δημιουργικές χρήσεις των λέξεων και δεν είναι και η πρώτη γλώσσα του χρήστη.
...Και θα μου πεις πιο είναι το πλεονέκτιμα της χρήσης των Ελληνικων στο φ.μπ. Το messenger πχ. δεν σου δίνει επιλογή ελληνικών αλλα σου δίνει επιλογή Σουιδικών. 
Υπάρχουν αρκετά περισσότεροι Έλληνες απ'οτι Σουηδοί στον κόσμο. Μήπως λοιπόν η microsoft δεν ασχολείτε τοσο με τα ελληνικά γιατι βλέπει πως οι Ελληνες επίσης δεν ασχολουντε με τα ελληνικά; Υπάρχουν όπως λες πολλοί που αισθάνοντε περισσότερη ασφάλεια με τα ελληνικά αλλα έχουν λιγότερες επιλογές απο τους αντίστοιχους Σουηδούς στο διαδύκτιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2011)

Αγαπητέ/ή TryHarder,
You must try a little harder. 
Τα μηνύματά σου είναι γεμάτα με ορθογραφικά λάθη που διορθώνονται εύκολα με έναν ορθογραφικό έλεγχο -- όπως *δυκτιακά, *αισθάνοντε, *ασχολείτε, *ασχολούντε, *Σουιδικών κλπ.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε συζητήσεις που ανοίγεις και παρουσιάζουν αυτό το θέαμα. Η λύση δεν είναι πάντως να τρέχουν από πίσω σου οι moderators και να σου διορθώνουν τα λάθη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2011)

Θεωρείς το unlike λάθος για ποιο λόγο; Το νόημα μεταφέρεται με το «δεν μου αρέσει». Χάνεται βέβαια η διάκριση του ότι κάτι πρώτα μου άρεσε αλλά τώρα πια όχι, ωστόσο πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να το πεις ώστε να μεταφέρεται το «κάτι πρώτα μου άρεσε αλλά τώρα πια όχι», και ταυτόχρονα η επιλογή σου να παραπέμπει στο like;

Επίσης, γιατί λες ότι η Microsoft δεν ασχολείται με τα ελληνικά; Εγώ, στον υπολογιστή μου στο σπίτι, έχω ελληνικά windows, και ελληνικό office.

Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν είπα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που _αισθάνονται_ μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια με τα ελληνικά, αλλά άνθρωποι που _δεν ξέρουν_ αγγλικά - τουλάχιστον όχι αρκετά για να καταλάβουν και να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια υπηρεσία. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μεταφράζονται τα μενού των κινητών, των η/υ, προγράμματα, καθώς και οτιδήποτε άλλο αυτής της κατηγορίας που απευθύνεται στο ευρύ κοινό.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Θεωρείς το unlike λάθος για ποιο λόγο; Το νόημα μεταφέρεται με το «δεν μου αρέσει». Χάνεται βέβαια η διάκριση του ότι κάτι πρώτα μου άρεσε αλλά τώρα πια όχι, ωστόσο πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να το πεις ώστε να μεταφέρεται το «κάτι πρώτα μου άρεσε αλλά τώρα πια όχι», και ταυτόχρονα η επιλογή σου να παραπέμπει στο like;
> 
> Επίσης, γιατί λες ότι η Microsoft δεν ασχολείται με τα ελληνικά; Εγώ, στον υπολογιστή μου στο σπίτι, έχω ελληνικά windows, και ελληνικό office.
> 
> Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν είπα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που _αισθάνονται_ μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια με τα ελληνικά, αλλά άνθρωποι που _δεν ξέρουν_ αγγλικά - τουλάχιστον όχι αρκετά για να καταλάβουν και να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια υπηρεσία. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μεταφράζονται τα μενού των κινητών, των η/υ, προγράμματα, καθώς και οτιδήποτε άλλο αυτής της κατηγορίας που απευθύνεται στο ευρύ κοινό.



Θεωρώ το "δεν μου αρέσει" λάθος γιατί απλά δεν σημαίνει "unlike". Το "δεν μου αρέσει" σημαίνει "dislike". To "unlike" απλά παίρνει πίσω το "like" και δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν σου αρέσει κάτι... Απλά σε επιστρέφει στην ουδετερότητα. Γιαυτό το λόγο θα διάλεγα κάτι σαν "(ξε)άρεσε". Ότι και να διαλέξεις βέβαια θα παραπέμπει στο "like" (άρεσε) γιατί είναι το ίδιο κουμπί. Στη χειρότερη θα μπορούσε να φύγει το "μου" για να γίνουν "αρέσει" και "δεν αρέσει".

Όσο για τη Microsoft, ανέφερα ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του messenger και προφανώς θα υπάρχουν άλλα. Ας μην νομίζουμε δε ότι τα ελληνικά στο Windows και το office δεν είναι χειρότερα από ότι είναι τα αντίστοιχα για τους Σουηδούς για τους ίδιους λόγους που δεν υπάρχουν καν Ελληνικά στο messenger ενώ υπάρχουν Σουηδικά. Άρα καταλήγουμε στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα. Αν δουν οτι ενδιαφερόμαστε εμείς για τα ελληνικά θα ενδιαφερθούν αυτοί περισσότερο και θα έχουμε περισσότερες και ποιοτικότερες επιλογές (νωρίτερα).

Σαν να έγραψες κάτι και για "μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια", αλλά και πάλι δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Πολλά αργούν να μεταφραστούν ή μεταφράζονται άσχημα, ή δεν μεταφράζονται ποτέ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τέτοιες "αργοπορίες" στην τεχνολογία φέρανε και την τωρινή κατάσταση με τα γκρικλις.

Αλλά έστω... Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση δηλαδή κάποιος που ξέρει καλά αγγλικά να θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει την γλώσσα του για κάτι που κάνει εντατικά και επί καθημερινής βάσεως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2011)

Το δικό μου Messenger (Win 7/Office 10 Ελληνικά) πάντως, μιλάει ελληνικά... :)


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αγαπητέ/ή TryHarder,
> You must try a little harder.
> Τα μηνύματά σου είναι γεμάτα με ορθογραφικά λάθη που διορθώνονται εύκολα με έναν ορθογραφικό έλεγχο -- όπως *δυκτιακά, *αισθάνοντε, *ασχολείτε, *ασχολούντε, *Σουιδικών κλπ.
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε συζητήσεις που ανοίγεις και παρουσιάζουν αυτό το θέαμα. Η λύση δεν είναι πάντως να τρέχουν από πίσω σου οι moderators και να σου διορθώνουν τα λάθη.


 
Αλεξάνδρα μόλις κατάφερα να βάλω τον ορθογράφο στο firefox. Είχα χάσει προσωρινά το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα για το λειτουργικό μου που χρησιμοποιούσα. ...Και το έχασα γιατί "I was trying harder". Μπορείς βέβαια να περιμένεις ορθογραφικά λάθη από μένα λόγο δυσλεξίας (δεν τα έπιανε ποτέ όλα ο ορθογράφος). Να επισημάνω ότι το "TryHarder" απευθύνεται κυρίως σε μένα και αν δεν ακολουθούσα την συμβουλή μου θα έγραφα kapos etsi. 

Υ.Σ. Πρόσεξα πως ο "ορθογράφος" στην πρώτη μου ανάρτηση άλλαξε το "πιασάρικο" σε "πιτσιρίκο" και το "unlike" σε "ilias", κάτι το οποίο αλλοίωσε και το νόημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2011)

If you find it easier, then feel free to write in English, too. However, not greeklish, because any posts written in greeklish will disappear faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Μπαα.. δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γράφω εδώ μέσα στα Αγγλικά :). Εξάλλου εδώ μέσα μπήκα γιατί θέλω να έχω μια ολοκληρωμένη γνώμη για της τις ελληνικές ορολογίες και εκφράσεις και για να μην χρησιμοποιώ τα πάντα-όλα αγγλικά όταν διδάσκω Εελληνόφωνους (όπως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι γίνεται συνήθως). Επίσης θέλω να κρατάω και την ορθογραφία μου σε κάποιο σχετικό επίπεδο και όταν δεν γράφω Ελληνικά αυτό πέφτει δραματικά (ναι, γίνεται και χειρότερα :cheek: ). ...Και μην φανταστεί κανείς ότι δεν κάνω ορθογραφικά και στα Αγγλικά


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

Ωραία λοιπόν: αν δεν έχεις ορθογράφο στο φυλλομετρητή σου, γράφε πρώτα σε word. :)


----------

